# Few pic's from China



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Having to work in China at the mo because of the sh1t situation in Europe, managed to grab a few pictures on a Nikon D50, I don't have the manual and have no idea how to use it properly so any positive comments/advice are welcome








Shanghai Pudong financial district viewed from across the river in Puxi








The Guv'nor








Wot no Tanks??
























Breath taking pictures just don't do it justice








Mines a .................... or a copy of the original Audi 100


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Great pics. Reminds me of my time in the south of China.

It looks like you are suffering from the usual 'China Haze' in your wide landscape shots which you are not going to be able to do a lot about TBH.

Keeping your shots tight will help to minimise it though as you have seen from your great wall shots.

On the odd clear day that you get, snap away like a mad man.

I really enjoyed China and found the people to be wonderfully helpful and friendly. 

I never got up to the great wall or Shanghai/Beijing but it looks to be an awesome place. Thanks for sharing.

EDIT: you do seem to have a bit of dust on your sensor though. A blower should get rid of it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Mike, a couple of things. There seems to be a smudge mark on the left/middle of either your sensor or lens. I see it in a couple of pictures. Secondly I think a couple look under exposed. All the same there not too bad. Are they straight off camera or has any post editing been done. I wouldn't mind having a play with one if you don't mind?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

No straight off the camera, I'm a complete novice and know absolutely nothing about editing although you can get copies of photoshop for about £5 here off Chinese Alan down the market. By all means have a play with them


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike Hunt said:


> No straight off the camera, I'm a complete novice and know absolutely nothing about editing although you can get copies of photoshop for about £5 here off Chinese Alan down the market. By all means have a play with them


Ok here's a quick play with Capture NX2 Better result are possible working from RAW images. Anyway I found even more smudge marks once the pic was corrected so make sure your lens is cleaned but you may have to have the sensor cleaned too:thumb:








This proved a little more difficult due to the haze but I think you'll agree it's a bit better​







This one picked right up with one click of the auto lighting button. Cracking photo m8:thumb:​









and one more, I stopped at putting the tank in.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think for the most part they're all under exposed. Best seeing if you can find a setting that's not quite right. Like exposure compensation or something.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Especially the two of the wall is how I remeber it thanks, any recomendations for cleaning the lens and sensor, I'm guessing Tardis is a no no


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike Hunt said:


> Especially the two of the wall is how I remeber it thanks, any recomendations for cleaning the lens and sensor, I'm guessing Tardis is a no no


One of those cloths for cleaning spectacles are the best. The sensor, I've heard is best cleaned professionally I believe or by someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I've toned down the colours in this one making it more natural









This one just required auto light level adjustment


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Cheers, I'd recommend anyone going to the wall no to go this spot Badaling as its crammed with tourists but go a little bit further on to a place beginning with M as it's almost deserted and has some of the steeper sections, still a mind blowing place and well worth £10 to get up there £4.50 entrance and £6 return on the cable car.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

i was thinking about going China (I'm a design Engineer) but couldnt bring myself to do it altho I cam close after 6 months without a job


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope you don't mind, however i thought the photo of the car was simply stunning and so couldn't resist having a play about.

pretty chuffed for my first attempt at 'popping', i also played about with colour/contrast


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

ok, had a play with this one, changed perspective to straighten up the edge buildings, bit of a boost to sky colours, and general play with levels and saturation:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

made a few changes


----------

